# Royal Host Club at Royal Harbour Resort -- anyone been there lately?



## mikey0531 (Jun 21, 2006)

Is there anything to do there for 4 & 6 year olds?  Any activities or anything provided?

If anyone has been there recently, can you please tell me what it's like there?

Thanks,
Debi


----------

